# Coach dating players?



## Soccer43 (Aug 27, 2021)

Seen a couple of situations of coaches dating players once they turn 18 (in swimming, several swimming coaches have married their youth athletes when they became legal adults).  For me, it's pretty disgusting but wondering what others think.  The relationship is built on a power differential with the coach being an adult while coaching a youth player.   Seems a bit predatory and not a balanced adult relationship.   Also, what about a college coach dating and/or marrying a player when the athlete is no longer on the team.  That also is creepy to me.  Even though the player would have been a legal adult in college, there is still an unequal power dynamic.  Curious about what others think about this.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Aug 27, 2021)

Fing gross and should be illegal


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> Seen a couple of situations of coaches dating players once they turn 18 (in swimming, several swimming coaches have married their youth athletes when they became legal adults).  For me, it's pretty disgusting but wondering what others think.  The relationship is built on a power differential with the coach being an adult while coaching a youth player.   Seems a bit predatory and not a balanced adult relationship.   Also, what about a college coach dating and/or marrying a player when the athlete is no longer on the team.  That also is creepy to me.  Even though the player would have been a legal adult in college, there is still an unequal power dynamic.  Curious about what others think about this.


Which situations bothered you?


----------



## Jose has returned (Aug 27, 2021)

Agreed coaches and player shouldn't date.  College professors shouldn't date students.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

20-year-old SI article on the topic --









						Passion Plays A growing number of coaches are falling in love with--and sometimes marrying--athletes they train. Some of these relationships succeed. Others disrupt careers or leave teammates stumbling over hidden obstacles
					

In the days before the 1996 Olympics, the U.S. women's volleyballteam was on the edge of disintegration. The gold medal that someobservers had predicted the




					vault.si.com


----------



## Mosafie (Aug 28, 2021)

When I was in college at a prestigious private university. Young college females would try to marry an employee. Spouses of employees did not pay tuition. Lots of old geezers running around with students. Lots of divorces after graduation.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2021)

Mosafie said:


> When I was in college at a prestigious private university. Young college females would try to marry an employee. Spouses of employees did not pay tuition. Lots of old geezers running around with students. Lots of divorces after graduation.


...and everybody got what they wanted.


----------



## crush (Aug 28, 2021)

Ole Miss softball head coach, assistant coach under investigation for sexual misconduct: report
					

Members from Ole Miss’ softball coaching staff are under a Title IX investigation after complaints were filed against assistant Katie Rietkovich Browder for her involvement in a sexual misconduct case involving two players from the team. The team’s head coach, Jamie Trachsel, has also been cited...




					www.foxnews.com
				




I just read this article, yikes!  I'm not sure if the allegations are true, but allegedly this took pay to play to another level and it's not cool for the team as a whole.  Not fair at all if true.  Half the team is seeking treatment for mental and physical trauma and good for them.  My gosh, the power some coaches like to have in sports, music, acting and so much more is insane.

The article said: "Once coaches got involved in the case, the two student-athletes were reportedly bribed ((allegedly)) with "scholarship money" to keep the story under wraps."  

More from article: "The recent controversy highlights long-standing narratives that have followed Trachsel as a head coach; *boasting a track record of success winning games, yet abusive approach as a leader *((allegedly)).


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2021)

In memoriam of Ed Asner passing, I watched the first episode of Lou Grant on youtube.  The center of the drama involves soccer coaches who had sex with the members of teenage girls soccer team while celebrating after a tournament, and how the Tribune should cover the story, since the coaches were all cops.


----------

